# Live and work in Australia



## shachindra_giri (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi,

I am seeking the job anywhere in Australia. So, I want you help to get it very fast. Please help me..


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

shachindra_giri said:


> Hi,
> I am seeking the job anywhere in Australia. So, I want you help to get it very fast. Please help me..


I few details would be nice....

Maybe list your skills and interests and expectations....

Where do you want to work in Australia...for example?


----------



## shachindra_giri (Jun 29, 2013)

*Hi*

Yes, I would like to work in Australia. Please direct me to get the job there.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Lol no English? Are u in Australia ? Do u have a visa?


----------



## shachindra_giri (Jun 29, 2013)

No. I do not have visa yet. Once i will get the job there then i can get the visa easily.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Really is it that easy? Wish I had thought of that! What work are u looking for?


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Bunch of people who actually waited for so many years until their neck being pulled out for the visa!Yeah, it's 'VERY' easy!


----------



## AJD82 (Jun 13, 2013)

Aww, I wish getting a job is as easy as how you say it. Sweetie, I have been living here for 8 months now and for the last 5 months, I have been seriously applying for jobs, literally everywhere. Online, walk-in and always have my resume with me and just ask anyone. Still no luck. And recently I just asked help from communicare to help me get started and if still no luck, I will get some short training and get certificate. It's not easy but I'm sure it's all worth it.


----------

